# I have a job interview for Mac Monday !!!



## bonitachica82 (Aug 1, 2009)

Monday I have a job interview for Mac and I'm so excited! I 've been wanting to work there for awhile. I've been reading some posts about some interview experiances that people have had. So I've been doing different makeup looks on myself and some friends of mine to make sure I do well on makeup and selling their products. Well wish me luck!


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 1, 2009)

Congrats!! Good Luck! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## User38 (Aug 1, 2009)

YAY!!! Best of luck


----------



## bonitachica82 (Aug 1, 2009)

thank you I'll let ya'll know how it went


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 1, 2009)

good luck


----------



## Sushi~Flower (Aug 2, 2009)

Good Luck! I just went through a 4th interview a couple days ago for a position in the MAC store...I find out this week as well,  Guess we will both be on pins and needles this week


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 3, 2009)

Yay! Good luck at your interview! Tell us how it goes!


----------



## bonitachica82 (Aug 3, 2009)

thank u


----------



## Dreamz820 (Aug 3, 2009)

Good Luck ladies, I wish you all the best!...I had my second interview today...the demo interview and it went quite well. What should I expect next? The regional manager that interviewed said that I should receive a call by the store manager to give me details as to what positions are available. What does that mean? I'm so anxious. Help! Thanks.


----------



## bonitachica82 (Aug 3, 2009)

*Well my interview was really good, I 'm familiar with the two ladies that interviewed me cause I 'm always in MAC. They said that I was the first person all day that they didn't have the explain about the company , yea I did some research, the only thing that I'm concerned about is my availability, I will be starting my community college courses in 2wks and I get out at 1:50 pm Mon- fri after 1pm I can work till close and  I'm free all day on weekends  she said that might effect her decision it might, cause she said that they have crazy scheduling where I had to be flexible. I hope that she can work around  it.  Also  she said that she was looking for freelance and on call positions and those are kinda spaced out unless she needed me the times I can't be there. **



*


----------



## bonitachica82 (Aug 4, 2009)

I got a call back for my demo interview!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 4, 2009)

Thats Great! Congrats


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 4, 2009)

Awesome! Good luck at the demo interview!


----------



## Stephy171 (Aug 4, 2009)

Thats so excitingg! congrats girl best of luck..... let us know how it goes


----------



## chara82 (Sep 1, 2009)

hi i will have an interview in about 2 weeks and i am very excited.could u pls help me?what kind of questions they will ask me.And something else.i did n get yet my certificate .i m expecting it in about one month .do u thing that might be a problem?


----------



## banana1234 (Sep 1, 2009)

i'm so jealous, good luck!!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Sep 1, 2009)

good luck! let us know how it goes!


----------



## KatherineS (Nov 10, 2009)

Quick question- has anyone been asked to bring their portfolio to the interview? I have my second individual interview this week and was asked to bring in my work. Is that usual?

Thanks


----------



## aninhabr85 (Nov 11, 2009)

Even though I was not asked to bring my portfolio I still did anyways on all my interviews. It paid off because after my demo I went to have my final interview with the MRO he asked if I my port with me. And I did! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It sure does pay off to be prepared. Have at least two copies of your resume in case they need to pass along and your port.


----------

